# SMIC location and piping...



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

For those running SMIC's, on SR's or GA's, where did you put the IC and how did you run the pipes? Anyone got a link to pictures? 

thanks 
Dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice quote Dave, just remember it when it comes true.  

See if you can figure out how to just front mount that bastard because if you can you can run a CAI off to the side!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a side mount used as a front mount is pretty much a joke...just do it right and get a fmic.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah thats true, didn't think about how the endtanks are... I have a BB intercooler for sale!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not really about the endtanks but the size of the thing.....it's absolutely tiny.....if you're going to do a turbo kit, do it right the first time. Don't do it the way I did.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I used the BB intercooler to start with, its no bigger than the Audi SMIC I had and it did pretty well. I agree though, if your budget can afford it, get a big intercooler, its worth the money for safety!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I ran the bluebird too, and I'll be the first to tell you, get one of those new, cheap intercoolers on EBAY. they're perfectly good for what you are doing, and you don't need anything extravagently big, if you go tooooo big you'll start losing power due to pressure loss.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*Budget!*

I wish my budget could be raised a little more but as is i'm already $200 over because of exhaust and other stuff. So i have to use what i have already paid for, at least for this year, next year is a different story. SO hereis what i am goint to try to do. 










I know it isn't the best way but it will work for now.


----------

